
Time to Cancel Your Pledge: Zach Braff Kickstarter Movie Gets Financing - protomyth
http://www.filmschoolrejects.com/news/time-to-cancel-your-pledge-zach-braff-kickstarter-movie-gets-financing-from-worldview-entertainment.php
======
dottrap
If you are donating, then you are putting your trust into Zach Braff and his
judgement to create the movie. If you don't trust his judgement, including on
where/how he accepts money, then maybe you should not be donating at all.

~~~
qu4z-2
Isn't that what the headline is suggesting? :P

